# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  Compro fríjol rojo, lenteja y garbanzo

## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Necesito dos FCL de 20´de fríjol rojo, lenteja y garbanzo (orgánico o no).
En bolsas de 20 hasta 50 kilos. 
Contrato, despachos mensuales. Favor precios C&F Le Havre, Francia.  *Gracias, Eduardo Guinea L.* eduardo@forexportperu.com
telf. 4475358Temas similares: Compro tomate rojo Artículo: Senasa estableció requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de granos de lenteja de China Cebolla rojo-camaneja  venta vendo frijol rojo Compro fríjol rojo, lenteja y garbanzo

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, digamos que haga cadenas productivas todo el año a nivel nacional; tu das contrato de compra venta a futuro con precio de refugio. 
gracias, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Ing. Castañeda, estamos de acuerdo con sus condiciones, envíeme su dirección eletrónica, saludos,    Eduardo

----------


## kscastaneda

Mi dirección electrónica es : kscastaneda@hotmail.com, favor copiar a dcorrea@procampo.com.pe 
Necesito que me especifiquen que tipo de frejol quieren, me envien los costos que manejan y fecha tentativa para reunión con los agricultores. Modelo de contrato de compra venta. 
Tenemos a la fecha 185 hás disponibles para iniciar cultivo en enero. 
Saludos, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108

----------


## Yuri Castañeda

Me interesaria sembrar el frejol que Uds demandan, tengo 5 has en Camana- Arequipa. Por favor informenme si aun lo compran, precios que manejan etc, Gracias.

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Estimado Yuri, si tus precios FOB Callao pasan, por ejemplo en fríjol de 0.80 por kilo no estamos interesados
Gracias por responder, saludo,   Eduardo   

> Necesito dos FCL de 20´de fríjol rojo, lenteja y garbanzo (orgánico o no).
> En bolsas de 20 hasta 50 kilos. 
> Contrato, despachos mensuales. Favor precios C&F Le Havre, Francia.  *Gracias, Eduardo Guinea L.* eduardo@forexportperu.com
> telf. 4475358

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

hola Yuri, vienes a Lima de vez en cuando?
Ya te dije cualquier tubérculo y/o leguminosa por debajo de usd 0.80. FOB Matarani.
Ven a Lima a fin de mes.
Saludos,    Eduardo

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Yuri,  el precio es usd 0.80, para fríjol rojo, lernteja,y alubias blancas FOB Callao. gracias

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

Estimado Ing. para fríjol rojo el precio FOB Callao no puede pasar de USD 0.80 x kilo. Le interesa? saludos, Eduardo

----------

